# Getting Error 7 When Flashing Cm4Dx Nightlies



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

Doesn't matter which way I try: CWM, move zip from laptop I continue to get the same abort error 7 when flahing... any suggestions?????


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

jfolk53 said:


> Doesn't matter which way I try: CWM, move zip from laptop I continue to get the same abort error 7 when flahing... any suggestions?????


Official Nightlies or revs Nightlies? Which kernel are you one.

Offial Nightlies use 340 revs use one of the gb ones.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not sure what the problem may be...
But you're using an official nightly, ya?
Those are still on the Froyo Kernel.
So you'll need to be on .340 (sbf if you aren't) before proceeding.
Also, are you using Droid*2 *bootstrap? You should be.
(*IF* you're on the stock rom, that is. A 2nd-init rom will bootloop if you use this app.)
bit.ly/lgbootstrap that is a bootstrapper that you can successfully use if you don't already own D2 Bootstrap.

I googled error 7 and came up with one guy posting that his phone had some "bad blocks" that seems to be "dismissable" by people with no flashing problems.
So who knows, but maybe look into that a bit more.
You're also checking that the md5 matches, ya?


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought cm7 official nightlies were on GB kernel now???

I attached screen shot of current version I am running


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Not the official ones, no.
RevNumbers has the unofficial nightlies on GB kernel...which you are indeed on.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Based on the screen shot, you are on Rev's unofficial builds. I would redownload the zip and try it again. Sounds like a bad dl.


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

okay thanks I don't know why I was thinking official cm7 was running gingerbread kernel


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

nightlies that is


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well it should be sometime in the future. CVPCS had stated (back in AUG) that he was changing them over but it hasn't happened yet. Once it does, then you could use official or unofficial and it wouldn't matter.


----------

